# London Naked Bike Ride 2011 was huge! Photos report online



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

There was a massive turnout for the London Naked Bike Ride 2011 on Saturday. Here's a few photos:

















More pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/london-naked-bike-ride-2011-all-the-wobbly-bits-in-a-full-photo-report/


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 15, 2011)

I wouldn't fancy off roading it with that sort of protection gear on 

I take my hat to them


----------



## revol68 (Jun 15, 2011)

quirky wankers,put your fucking clothes on and get out of the way you attention seeking fucks, some people just want home from work to catch Hollyoaks!


----------



## Random (Jun 15, 2011)

revol68 said:


> quirky wankers,put your fucking clothes on and get out of the way you attention seeking fucks, some people just want home from work to catch Hollyoaks!


 
The quirky wanker here is also you, you dirrrrtty fecker.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 15, 2011)

They're too old and hairy for his liking.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 15, 2011)

Random said:


> The quirky wanker here is also you, you dirrrrtty fecker.


 
honestly like, nudity and cycling, how transgressive, what the fuck is this 1997?


----------



## Random (Jun 15, 2011)

revol68 said:


> honestly like, nudity and cycling, how transgressive, what the fuck is this 1997?


 
I don't know, but apparently 1,000 people turned up in London. It's llike the way more people were wearing flares in 1982 than in the 1970s or something


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2011)

revol68 said:


> honestly like, nudity and cycling, how transgressive, what the fuck is this 1997?


What happened in 1997?

Was that the last time you saw the team you 'support'?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd never dare do anything like this, I'd be shit scared of getting a boner and not being able to hide it.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'd never dare do anything like this, I'd be shit scared of getting a boner and not being able to hide it.


It's really not a very sexy thing to look at.


----------



## pianissimo (Jun 17, 2011)

So unhygienic


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 17, 2011)

editor said:


> It's really not a very sexy thing to look at.


 
Yeah but I don't have much control over my willy  I get them for no reason whatsoever, it's like I'm still 15 or something. I _always_ get one from the vibrations when I go on a bus or a train, usually when it's time to get off. It always happens just when I don't want it to.

Why am I talking about this on a public forum?


----------



## madzone (Jun 17, 2011)

Urgh. There are some things that shoudn't come into contact with a bike seat and a sweaty naked crotch is one of them 

*shudder*


----------



## Edie (Jun 17, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yeah but I don't have much control over my willy  I get them for no reason whatsoever, it's like I'm still 15 or something. I _always_ get one from the vibrations when I go on a bus or a train, usually when it's time to get off. It always happens just when I don't want it to.
> 
> Why am I talking about this on a public forum?


 proper pissed myself laughing there.

I agree with revol!  Yuk!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2011)

What were they protesting about?


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What were they protesting about?


Following the links in the OP is usually a good way to start.
http://www.urban75.org/london/london-naked-bike-ride-2011.html


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2011)

Clicked the link in the OP, but not curious enough to "follow the links".

Putting it in the title here would have been helpful though.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Clicked the link in the OP, but not curious enough to "follow the links".
> 
> Putting it in the title here would have been helpful though.


Putting _what_ in the title? The title accurately describes the event, and the post gives some example photos and links to a page with more information. If you can't be bothered to click to find out more info, I can't help you, I'm afraid.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2011)

Look at the title of the threads in this forum, they mostly describe the purpose of the action - so people with an interest in that cause . . . etc. No one knows from the thread title what this protest/demo/action is/was about.

So they click on the thread - still no idea. 

So they click on the link in the OP, still no idea.

Why not just put the cause in the title - like people mostly do - so we know if it's something we're interested in?


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Why not just put the cause in the title - like people mostly do - so we know if it's something we're interested in?


Why not just push your lazy mouse over the link I've already posted? If you could make that tumultuous effort you would learn that aims of the ride don't snappily condense down into a short title for lazy readers. 

http://www.urban75.org/london/london-naked-bike-ride-2011.html


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2011)

What's "lazy" got to do with a shit thread title and being a little carried away with the excitement of tits?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 17, 2011)

it's shit protest by arseholes stuck in the fucking 90's, woah celebrate the human body, whoopee fucking doo.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 17, 2011)

revol68 said:


> it's shit protest by arseholes stuck in the fucking 90's, woah celebrate the human body, whoopee fucking doo.


 
Wouldn't call it a shit protest, as these type of protests go it got the headlines and made the TV news, which I imagine was the whole idea.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 17, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Wouldn't call it a shit protest, as these type of protests go it got the headlines and made the TV news, which I imagine was the whole idea.


 
yeah to what end though, some vague shit about celebrating the human body and car culture...


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

revol68 said:


> yeah to what end though, some vague shit about celebrating the human body and car culture...


People had an afternoon of fun riding bikes around. For free. With no sponsorship. With no violence. And for some, it was about making a point that they thought was important. And they made a lot of people smile.

Isn't that enough for you?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 17, 2011)

editor said:


> People had an afternoon of fun riding bikes around. For free. With no sponsorship. With no violence. And for some, it was about making a point that they thought was important. And they made a lot of people smile.
> 
> Isn't that enough for you?


 
Precisely people seem obsessed with pretending their little lifestylist get together are political. As an event for weirdo's to get naked at and cycle around with mates it is grand if you are into it, as a political protest its shit quirky wank.
I can go have a picnic with my mates with no sponsorship or violence, it doesn't become a protest just cause we say its a celebration of eating outdoors.


----------



## smokedout (Jun 19, 2011)

is now a good time to bring up the revol knob pic


----------

